# Toothpaste Ingestion!



## pennysueorr (Nov 16, 2009)

Can anyone give me some suggestions? I have asked the doctor and this is all he docuemented. No other signs or symptoms. Thank you


----------



## AuntJoyce (Nov 16, 2009)

*Toothpaste ingestion*

Hi Penny,

Since toothpaste is considered a foreign body, you might consider 938...not sure how else to approach this.

Good luck!

Joyce


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 16, 2009)

Since fluoride is involved...what about 976.7 w/ E858.7?  But then again...no symptoms, right?

Good one...


----------



## pennysueorr (Nov 16, 2009)

correct no symptoms. I think the parent was concerned that the child ingested the toothpaste


----------



## JMeggett (Nov 16, 2009)

What about V65.5..."Person with feared comlaint in whom no diagnosis was made"?   Then of course attach chart note to show what the worry was.   

Jenna


----------

